# -2  -3

## timikas

-2  -3              
http://www.berator.ru/na/article/2227?print=1
   ,     , . :Smilie:  
http://www.buhi.ru/text/44382-1.html 
   ,   .

----------


## lechkalechka

!  !

----------


## Tavik

, -    ,     2  50,     .. 3

----------


## Svetishe

3      .

----------


## Tavik

,   .     : , ,  ,  .               3.    ,            .  ,          .                .

----------


## Glaim

..,   ,     -  , 10 ,  ,  ... ?    ,  ,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

-3

----------


## Glaim

,    ""  !

----------


## Svetishe

"",   .

----------


## Glaim

-   -.  .    -    .    -2, -3  / -  -, -, , .     ,   .       -   ,      ,    ?        -    . ,  ,   .   .

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    .

----------


## Glaim

.    ,          .      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

.          (, , ). 
1.       10     41  ?
2.     :
- ?
- ?
   -3,          .

----------


## Svetishe

> 


 ,   .         -  ,      ,       ,     -   .

----------


## Svetishe

*_*,      "   " .   10,

----------


## _

.
      ()     .
         :
1.   
2.  
   ?

----------


## Svetishe

-11,   .

----------


## Glaim

))     ,   ?  ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


 !       ,    .

----------


## Glaim

Sorry   -  ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,       :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------

,   ,  ,   -.
2      , (,    ).
  -    ?

----------


## Svetishe

-      :      ... ....

----------


## Glaim

> ,       .


 :yes:

----------


## _UF

> .          (, , ). 
> 1.       10     41  ?
> 2.     :
> - ?
> - ?
>    -3,          .


_, !      ,      ,   .        .     .      .

----------


## Svetishe

*_UF*,       "   ".       .      ,    ,      .

----------


## Mina2010

,  3       ,  ,      ??

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Mina2010

,   ,  , .

----------


## Sv1

.    2  3. ,         .         .      . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olsama-3

,    ,  , .         .

----------

